# Regional Forums > United States > North West US >  Emerald City Reptile Expo Seattle Wa.

## Rock star Reptile

This show is this weekend Fathers day weekend in North Seattle. For more info the Beanfarm has the info on their site.

----------


## zoologist

I'll be there tomorrow

----------

